# Giải đáp: Bếp từ Canzy của nước nào ?



## Nhabep9x (13 Tháng năm 2021)

*GIẢI ĐÁP THẮC MẮC BẾP TỪ CANZY CỦA NƯỚC NÀO, CÓ NÊN MUA KHÔNG?
*
Thương hiệu Canzy tuy xuất hiện ở Việt Nam từ năm 2007 nhưng nhiều người vẫn hay nhầm lẫn và khúc mắc về bếp từ Canzy của nước nào. Hi vọng bài viết dưới đây có thể làm rõ câu hỏi đó cho người dùng để lựa chọn một cách chính xác thương hiệu và sản phẩm cần mua.
*Tổng quan về thương hiệu Canzy*

Để tìm hiểu bếp từ Canzy của nước nào, trước hết tìm hiểu về thương hiệu Canzy. Thương hiệu Canzy là thương hiệu Việt Nam và được đăng ký tại cục sở hữu trí tuệ Việt Nam. 
https://1.bp.************/-GbRQdFR0-cw/YJdnZVIsVTI/AAAAAAAAF9w/Tj9xXZd5GA4rejab-wOPau8iF-EkwoX2ACLcBGAsYHQ/s1146/logo-canzy.jpg
Công ty Cổ phần Canzy Việt Nam tại Hà Nội hoạt động trong lĩnh vực cung cấp thiết bị nhà cao cấp nhập khẩu từ châu Âu: bếp điện tử, bếp khử mùi, bếp gas âm, lò nướng, máy sấy bát…

Thương hiệu Canzy trong 10 năm đã phát triển trài dài khắp cả nước, đạt được nhiều thành tích và sự ủng hộ của đại đa số tất cả các thành phần người dùng. Nhằm phục vụ cho khách hàng, Canzy luôn nỗ lực không ngừng cải tiến công nghệ, nâng cao chất lượng sản phẩm.

*Nguồn gốc của bếp từ Canzy*
Bếp từ là sản phẩm tiêu biểu của Canzy với nhiều mẫu mã, giá thành hợp lý với nhiều lựa chọn cho khách hàng từ thấp đến cao. Vậy nguồn gốc của bếp từ Canzy?

Bếp từ Canzy của nước nào? Canzy là thương hiệu Việt Nam, một số nơi nói nơi sản xuất của bếp từ Canzy ở Malaysia là không đúng. 

Bếp từ Canzy được sản xuất và nhập linh kiện từ các nước với công nghệ tiên tiến, hiện đại, đó là: Italy, Tây Ban Nha, Trung Quốc, Thái Lan… Linh kiện còn được nhập ở Đức, Pháp...những nước nổi tiếng với ngành nội thất cao cấp bậc nhất.

*Đặc điểm của bếp từ Canzy*
Sau khi trả lời câu hỏi bếp từ Canzy của nước nào, vậy bếp từ Canzy có tốt không? Có nên mua bếp từ Canzy? Khách hàng có thể tìm hiểu qua về:

Mặt kính, linh kiện bếp từ Canzy sử dụng:

Mặt kính ceramic cấu tạo từ gốm sứ, có khả năng chịu nhiệt, sốc nhiệt cao, chống trầy xước, dễ dàng lau chùi vệ sinh.


Mặt kính Schoot Ceran được nhập khẩu từ Đức là loại mặt kính tốt nhất hiện nay cấu tạo từ gốm sứ thủy tinh. Mặt kính Schoot Ceran chịu lực lên đến 50kg, chịu nhiệt đến 1000 độ C và sốc nhiệt 800 độ C. Màu đen nhẵn cũng dễ dàng sử dụng lau chùi.


Ngoài ra còn có mặt kính Eurokera (K+) của Pháp đen sang trọng, sáng bóng chống trầy xước, chống sùi, kháng nhiệt và sốc nhiệt cao. Mặt kính K+ còn có thể tái chế, thân thiện với môi trường.
Một số dòng bếp từ cao cấp cũng nhập mâm điện, bàn phím...từ Đức - nơi sản xuất cực kỳ nghiêm ngặt và chất lượng. Những linh kiện của bếp từ luôn đảm bảo về sự an toàn, chất lượng cho người sử dụng.
https://1.bp.************/-HzEpQrWk8Mg/YJdna1Di47I/AAAAAAAAF98/VvcIiD1pFtYYGhUtFYOnCuscQBEbdb0nACLcBGAsYHQ/s900/nhieu-chuc-nang-nau-nuong-tien-ich.jpg​*Giá thành bếp từ Canzy*
Canzy là thương hiệu bếp từ với rất nhiều mức giá từ thấp đến cao, đa dạng hóa khách hàng và lựa chọn của khách hàng.

Thấp có thể từ 4-10 triệu, cao từ 10 triệu đổ lên, giá thấp hay cao ứng với độ bền và tiện ích tương xứng nhưng đều được người dùng đánh giá tốt.

Khi biết bếp từ Canzy của nước nào, trong đó có một số mẫu được sản xuất ở Trung Quốc vậy bếp từ Canzy có tốt không? Linh kiện nhập giá rẻ nên giá thành thấp hơn nhưng không vì thế mà chất lượng kém đi, cũng tất nhiên không thể so sánh với các loại hơn tiền cao cấp hơn được.

Còn các mẫu bếp từ Canzy cao cấp xuất xứ từ Italy, Tây Ban Nha đều đầy đủ các chức năng hiện đại như khóa an toàn, chức năng chống tràn, chế độ hẹn giờ, nhận diện vùng… đầy đủ như các hãng bếp cao cấp khác.

*Chế độ bảo hành của bếp từ Canzy*
Thời gian bảo hành của bếp từ Canzy lên đến 3 năm chính hãng tại nhà. Chỉ cần một cú điện thoại, khách hàng sẽ được phục vụ chu đáo khi sử dụng sản phẩm bếp từ Canzy.


----------

